# Backing Up Your Stratosphere



## robindean (Nov 19, 2012)

In reading a different thread, I saw a lot of "I don't use Titanium Backup, I use Clockworkmod" and vice-versa, the reason being that one doesn't work and the other does "50% of the time" of some other useless ratio.

Use both. Here's how.

In TB, I use two schedules:

(1) Delete backups for un-installed apps - 2:00 AM - Fridays - Enabled
(2) Backup all user apps + system data - 3:00 AM - Fridays - Enabled

I'm also reminded by Google Calendar to do a full backup via cmod every Friday morning (well after TB has done it's thing).

(1) Reboot into recovery mode
(2) Clear the cache
(3) Go to "advanced"
(4) Clear the Delvik
(5) Clear battery stats
(6) Fix permissions
(7) Go back to main menu
(8) Select "mounts and storage"
(9) MOUNT "data/data" (or whatever the non-mounted one is that has 'data' in it twice)
(10) Go back to main menu
(11) Select "backup/restore"
(12) Backup

By going through those 12 steps each week, the phone ceases to reboot in the middle of it's backup attempt, mostly due to the mounting of data/data ... a strange bug.

My backups are reliable in both TB and Cmod.

Best.


----------

